# Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen



## Smokey_Bud (28. Mai 2012)

*Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*

Hi!

Bei meiner HD 4890 von XFX ist seit einiger Zeit der Lüfter kaputt. Genauer gesagt ist das Lager kaputt, wodurch manchmal ein nerviges Geräusch entsteht.
Mittlerweile bleibt das Geräusch dauerhaft und Zeitweise hört es sich so an, als würde ein LKW im Rückwärtsgang den Berg hoch fahren. Da muss jetzt echt langsam ne Lösung her. Die Temperaturen sind zwar noch im Normalbereich, aber das Geräusch ist ohne Kopfhörer langsam unerträglich.
Da ich die Grafikkarte noch so lange benutzen möchte, bis sie kaputt ist, ich aber nicht glaube, dass sie noch lange hält, möchte ich nicht so viel Geld für eine Reperatur ausgeben. Ich möchte lediglich den Lüfter austauschen. Er ist lediglich mit 3 kleinen Schrauben festgeschraubt und lässt sich ganz leicht abmontieren. Nun glaube ich aber, dass es nicht so leicht ist, einen Ersatz hierfür zu finden.
Ich wollte daher wissen, wo man einen derartigen Lüfter auftreiben könnte. Es sollte nicht mehr wie 10 Euro kosten, denn sonst könnte ich mir gleich nen neuen Kühler drauf bauen und das lohnt sich bei dem Teil nicht mehr.

Ich hab mal ein Bild vom Lüfter gemacht:

Lüfter Vorderseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lüfter Rückseite:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyscraper (28. Mai 2012)

Garantie dürfte da nicht mehr drauf sein?!

Ich würde die Abdeckung abmontieren und einen/zwei neue Lüfter entkoppelt anbringen. Etwa mot Haushaltsgummi.


----------



## DAEF13 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*

Was für einen Durchmesser hat der Lüfter?
Ich würde einen Lüfter ähnlicher Größe kaufen und bei diesem dann den Rahmen entfernen.
Befestigen könnte man das Teil dann z.B. mit Heißkleber.

Alternativ frag mal ganz frech bei XFX an, ob du auf Kulanz oder gegen etwas Geld einen neuen Lüfter bekommt


----------



## Jackey555 (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*

Würde auch einfach den Rahmen abmontieren und einen oder 2 normale 92mm Lüfter anbasteln. Danke eines größeren Durchmessers hast du evtl auch einen leiseren Betrieb.


----------



## The_Trasher (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Würde auch einfach den Rahmen abmontieren und einen oder 2 normale 92mm Lüfter anbasteln. Danke eines größeren Durchmessers hast du evtl auch einen leiseren Betrieb.


 
Ich glaub das ist kein 92mm Lüfter, sondern eher ein 70mm ? Jedenfalls schaut der genauso aus wie meiner ( 4870 ) und das ist kein 92er !


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*



The_Trasher schrieb:


> Ich glaub das ist kein 92mm Lüfter, sondern eher ein 70mm ? Jedenfalls schaut der genauso aus wie meiner ( 4870 ) und das ist kein 92er !


 
Von daher würde ich die Abdeckung abnehemen und ein bisschen mit einem neuen Lüfter basteln. Musst halt mal gucken, wie hoch der Kühlblock ist und die passende Größe nehmen.


----------



## Jackey555 (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*

Mir ist klar das das kein 92mm Lüfter ist der verbaut wurde, deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben, dass der Durchmesser dann größer ist, der Rahmen abgenommen werden muss und der Lüfter angebastelt werden muss.

2 von denen würde ich empfehlen. Ein Schmuckstück ist die Karte ja im Moment nicht mehr und deshalb einfach Gummis nehmen und diese fixieren.


----------



## Abductee (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*

man könnte auch unter der grafikkarte mit so einem adapter lüfter anbringen:
Alpenföhn PCI-Slot Montagesystem für Lüfter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## skyscraper (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Ein Schmuckstück ist die Karte ja im Moment nicht mehr und deshalb einfach Gummis nehmen und diese fixieren.


 
Sehe ich genauso.

Aber warum es sich nicht einfach machen und gleich die Abdeckung abnehmen? Dann muss man nicht den Rahmen entfernen.


----------



## Jackey555 (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*

Die Abdeckung muss natürlich weg. Jetzt der TE nur noch zustimmen, wir sind uns ja einig


----------



## skyscraper (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Grafikkarten Lüfter austauschen*



Jackey555 schrieb:


> Die Abdeckung muss natürlich weg. Jetzt der TE nur noch zustimmen, wir sind uns ja einig


 
Dito, wenn er sich mal wieder melden würde.


----------

